# Subchorionic hematoma?



## Kinab (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi there, I wondered if you might be able to offer me some advice. I am 13+2 weeks pregnant and have been diagnosed with the above, apparently it's small 3cm but has been the cause of x 2 episodes of heavy bleeding. 

The nurse I saw today said it was on the edge of the sac, she couldn't see it in placenta itself, but could increase the chance of me miscarrying my twins. I am worried sick, do you have any experience of this? Am I right to be so concerned? Can I do anything to try and help it resolve? 

Thanks so much. Kate x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm sorry hun, I personally don't deal very much with early pregnancy, and so we wouldn't see women with this very much, they are normally seen on early pregnancy units. I think it would probably be a chance of it happening, but they have to prepare you for that,

Im really sorry I can't help,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Kinab (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for responding. I'm going to try and not worry too much, as I think I'm going to send myself over the edge, just going to see every day as a bonus! X


----------

